# Dallapiccola, Malipiero: two great contemporary composers



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Malipiero:









[yt]


----------



## hespdelk (Mar 19, 2011)

I have always liked Malipiero's early Sinfonia del mare - different in style from his later work, but so full of imagination, I think audiences would like it... it sounds a bit like Strauss or early Bartok, but with a stronger impressionistic influence.. 
His violin concerto is also worth exploring.

I wish there were better recordings of his music around.. especially the symphonies, the old Marco Polo set doesn't really do them justice.. though I have heard good things about CPO's recent release of his complete piano concertos (an SACD no less!).

The music of Dallapiccola I do not know so well, recordings are few nad hard to come by...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't know much of Dallapiccola but I'm sure his music is pretty good.

I have a recording of all 8 of Malipiero's string quartets and I think they are great! Fun stuff.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

violadude said:


> I don't know much of Dallapiccola but I'm sure his music is pretty good.
> 
> I have a recording of all 8 of Malipiero's string quartets and I think they are great! Fun stuff.


Same with me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> Same with me.


Which recording do you have?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Contemporary" now includes composers who died in the seventies?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

violadude said:


> Which recording do you have?


Orpheus SQ on 2 ASV. There were a famous recording of Nº1 by the old Stuyvesand SQ , but it was OOP for years.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been an ardent advocate of Dallapiccola's music for around 20 years. To those unfamiliar with his music, I tend to describe him as a 'Mediterranean Berg'. The Chandos series of his orchestral music is exemplary. Malipiero is a tougher nut to crack for me; I find his style rather dry and lacking in soul. His cause is not helped by a set of, frankly, mediocre Marco Polo reocrdings of his numerous symphonies (now reissued on Naxos).

If you like Malipiero, you will probably like Goffredo Petrassi.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> "Contemporary" now includes composers who died in the seventies?


Well....Contemporary is indeed a very vague concept...Let's say XXth and XXIst centuries...

Martin, embarrassed


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> I have been an ardent advocate of Dallapiccola's music for around 20 years. To those unfamiliar with his music, I tend to describe him as a 'Mediterranean Berg'. The Chandos series of his orchestral music is exemplary. Malipiero is a tougher nut to crack for me; I find his style rather dry and lacking in soul. His cause is not helped by a set of, frankly, mediocre Marco Polo reocrdings of his numerous symphonies (now reissued on Naxos).
> 
> If you like Malipiero, you will probably like Goffredo Petrassi.


I don't know Petrassi, could you post an example? Thks

Martin


----------

